# carnet d'adresse : changer police



## gatkess (6 Novembre 2005)

bonjour, qui pourrait me dire comment changer la police de caractère dans le carnet d'adresse ?   merci


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Novembre 2005)

J'utilise Silk, mais celui-ci applique apparement la police souhaitée uniquement aux destinataires, et non aux informations figurant sur la droite.

Ce logiciel est destiné a modifier la police du système, comme tu peux le voir sur ce bureau, ce qui explique son prix 

Sinon, as tu essayé le freeware Tinker tool ?


----------

